# Tomales to Valley Ford



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Most organized rides that I know of around Tomales, go north by heading west to pick up Middle Road, Whittaker Bluff Road. or Franklin School Road. Is there a reason they do not go up Hwy 1? I plotted a ride for the area for some friends who didn't want to do any big hills so that it goes north on Hwy 1 from Tomales to Valley Ford to to Valley Ford Freestone Rd. Will there be any problems on Hwy. 1 on a Saturday morning? I have ridden Hwy 1 from Pt. Reyes to Tomales, so could this section be any worse?

Thanks


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

It's fairly safe, not much cars, it'll be over before you know it.


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks. 5 miles ought to go easy - even for our friends who didn't like climbs. I'm sure it won't be as much fun as Franklin School Road. That has a pretty good climb heading south from Valley Ford right before Dillon Beach Rd. My Garmin Edge 500 showed 12% grade for a fair bit of it and a 16%. Ride with GPS showed it a little differently, but it got my attention - and effort.


----------



## tammynken (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm pretty much a newb to the roads, but I do know from driving that area a lot that although it not to busy in the very early morning, it gets a lot of vehicle travel this time of year and I personally would not want to ride hiway 1...stay to some of the "other" roads in area and every body would be much happier!!! I am starting to do a lot more of my rides in that area, and I really like it!!! you are right about Franklin school being a great ride!!!


----------

